# Darkhorse Arrows



## Slugman (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey guys, the long wait is finally coming to an end! Arrow inventory should be arriving this week and will be sent out to our lucky staff shooters a.s.a.p!
These are some truly impressive arrows, high spine consistency, ridiculously tough and good looking to boot! Given the caliber of these arrows the pricing will impress you as well!
The model line up arriving is our premium arrow - 'Stud Series'. There will be some great deals to be had on these arrows to give everyone the opportunity to try them!
We can't thank you guys enough for the interest and support that has been shown for a Canadian arrow company!
A Ebay Canada store will be up and running to handle the orders and any inquiries can be directed to [email protected] until our web site is 100% complete.

Looking forward to provide great product and service right here at home to all Canadian archery enthusiasts!


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

can you tell us the specs of your arrow?


----------



## Slugman (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey Reed,the 340 was the arrow spine that we tested first, so we had samples to confirm numbers with.We are waiting to confirm numbers on the 400 and 500. All Stud Series boast a straightness of .003", increased material on the front portion of the arrow, and H.P. Flex System with two types of carbon fiber including Square Weave carbon fiber. The 340 weighed in at 8.9gpi.
As soon as all the specs come avaliable we will have them posted here on AT and on our soon to be completed website at www.darkhorsearchery.ca


----------

